

NSA Chief Keith Alexander to Step Down - fnordfnordfnord
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE99F12W20131016?irpc=932

======
jfasi
While this might seem promising in the surface, I don't see a change if
leadership as an immediate indication that the agency is going to be
overhauled.

I'd like to read Alexander's departure as a practical acknowledgement that the
agency's work is likely to have to be conducted in the open from now on, and
that new leadership is necessary to make that happen. However, it is just as
likely that the man is leaving out of embarrassment over the fact that his lax
security allowed Snowden's leaks to occur in the first place. Let's not
forget, the leaks were a major blow to the operational integrity of the NSA.
This is further backed up by timing of the departure: if he had left
immediately after the leaks, at the height of the media coverage, it would
have been seen as a result of embarrassment of the program.

Or, maybe he just left because he's been at the job for a while.

